

Señor Developer - tomblomfield
http://senordevelopershop.spreadshirt.net/

======
IsaacL
Starting up a sideline in t-shirt sales? Online payments too small an
industry? :p

~~~
tomblomfield
This was started by some German Ruby devs - I've just ordered a couple!

~~~
phoet
you can find some background infos here, if you are interested:

<https://twitter.com/senordeveloper> <http://blog.nofail.de/2012/04/senior-
developer-my-ass/> <http://xn--seordeveloper-jkb.com/>

